# Solo riders do you tell someone you are on the hill?



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I always let the Boss know when I'm done and safe.........if not.....she will discipline me when I get home.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've got at least 3 days before anyone even notices I wasn't around.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I've got at least 3 days before anyone even notices I wasn't around.


same here between 3 and 7 days before they figure it out. Perhaps i should leave a slope plan ?


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I always let someone know where I'm going, and when I expect to be back. I also carry a GPS SOS / messenger (our local mountain has no cell reception).

I really wish there was a good app for your phone that allows you to log a trip plan, and automatically sends notifications to your set contacts if you don't check-in after a certain time. If this does exist, please let me know.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

I always tell people where Im going if IM going solo. I only go off piste if I have a buddy or two. 
@kalev- My Samsung galaxy s5 has a lot of safety and emergency stuff if necessary. Its kind of like an emergency beacon, I can send my gps coordinates to contacts in my phone. Also there is a setting that will send gps setting with pictures if you can get your phone out of your pocket. Emergency mode allows an emergency alarm as well as sharing location as well as using a minimal layout for the phone to conserve battery.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> I always let the Boss know when I'm done and safe.........if not.....she will discipline me when I get home.


Safe arrival to the hill text. Miss you while I'm shredding pow text. All done coming home text. I too prefer to avoid disciplinary measures. Wife isn't very pleased when she's aware I'm solo, so I do my diligence to provide her peace of mind if possible. Fortunately there's no issue finding someone in town not obligated to work.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Safe arrival to the hill text. Miss you while I'm shredding pow text. All done coming home text. I too prefer to avoid disciplinary measures. Wide isn't very pleased when she's aware I'm solo do I do my diligence to provide her peace of mind if possible. Fortunately there's no issue finding someone in town not obligated to work.


Sometimes I don't call.........just so I get a "spanking"...........


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't go alone often but like mentioned above I do the three texts- before, during, and after. She knows when the hills close so if I don't do that last check in then she'd know something went south.

Then there was the time I had to text her from the back on an ambulance.. lol


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> I don't go alone often but like mentioned above I do the three texts- before, during, and after. She knows when the hills close so if I don't do that last check in then she'd know something went south.
> 
> Then there was the time I had to text her from the back on an ambulance.. lol


I don't like those either. My DH is famous for these....usually phone calls from the hospital. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> I don't like those either. My DH is famous for these....usually phone calls from the hospital.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


"Okay, first I have to say that I'm okay so don't worry. But I had a little accident..."

Always a good conversation starter.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> I always let the Boss know when I'm done and safe.........if not.....she will discipline me when I get home.


Mine always offers to drop me off in the hills....tells me I won't need a phone. :dunno:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Last October I got a call from my daughter bawling and all in hysterics. Thought for sure she had totaled her car or worse. Took about 30s of my heart pounding to find out she got a job offer.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

BoardWalk said:


> Mine always offers to drop me off in the hills....tells me I won't need a phone. :dunno:


Mostly solo - day trips. >


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Isn't that what Instagram's for? :grin:


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Psicko said:


> @kalev- My Samsung galaxy s5 has a lot of safety and emergency stuff if necessary. Its kind of like an emergency beacon, I can send my gps coordinates to contacts in my phone. Also there is a setting that will send gps setting with pictures if you can get your phone out of your pocket. Emergency mode allows an emergency alarm as well as sharing location as well as using a minimal layout for the phone to conserve battery.


Wow, I have an S5, but didn't know it had those features. Can it do that without cell reception / a signal?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

BoardWalk said:


> Mine always offers to drop me off in the hills....tells me I won't need a phone. :dunno:


LMAO

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

i let my bartender know. And all of Facebook. We spend so much time on lifts here, I get bored and blow up people's feeds with snowporn. Or chair selfies. Or Jerry's. Or whatever.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SO would like those texts but I usually forget :embarrased1: he comes from a family where one has to give "signs of being alive" _very_ frequently. I come from one where I get a "ah... you've been away?" when I announce that I'm back well after a 3 week trip to whatever outback :dunno:

So no, I actually don't. But I ride inbounds if solo in terrain which is visible from the gondola, so I guess sombody would recognize if a pink dot won't move for hours, there's cell reception everywhere, and SO will call and ask if I'm allright anyway after the lifts stop spinning.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

My best friend is a worry wart........he's always texting me.......asking when I'm coming home. Hell.....sometimes when I call the wifey.......I can hear him in the background asking, "Everything alright? Are we good?". It's good to have a buddy looking after things whilst I'm away.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> My best friend is a worry wart........he's always texting me.......asking when I'm coming home. Hell.....sometimes when I call the wifey.......I can hear him in the background asking, "Everything alright? Are we good?". It's good to have a buddy looking after things whilst I'm away.


Nod. Good to have a buddy who always can be heard in the background when you call the wifey and you are away... :surprise:

The are we good is him asking her if you've just pulled into the driveway, btw >


I think Mojo wins the well played troll of they day. Trolling isn't always for evil. Well done!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> My best friend is a worry wart........he's always texting me.......asking when I'm coming home. Hell.....sometimes when I call the wifey.......I can hear him in the background asking, "Everything alright? Are we good?". It's good to have a buddy looking after things whilst I'm away.


um...I might have some bad news for you. :|


----------



## shinjisan (Jan 12, 2012)

I never ride solo since I'm afraid that I may do something stupid... then again, if I go ride with my buddies and not the GF then chances are I WILL do something stupid with my buddies. :embarrased1:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I always tell my cat where I'll be, it's great because he can't text or call to nag me to come home and feed him.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I just realized it could be a week or more before somebody were to stop by my cube looking for the name of a movie or actor from the the 70/80/90s.

I don't think we've even had a staff meeting all year.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> I just realized it could be a week or more before somebody were to stop by my cube looking for the name of a movie or actor from the the 70/80/90s.
> 
> I don't think we've even had a staff meeting all year.


No joke... we had this situation recently where a co-worker didn't turn up for work after Ney Years holiday. Second day she didn't turn up, her group leader called the police. They found her dead in her appartment. I didn't ask how long she may have been there already... but made me thinking... rather have someone who - obnoxiously - frequently calls to ask how you are than it being the ppl at work - for me a very distant group of ppl; like the last instance - recognizing that something may be odd...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I pick my son up at 245 every day. My wife would know because dinner wouldn't be ready for her. I don't post about being at the mountain often but I post from the lift when it's running slow and no one is around. There is hardly anyone around mid week here. I rarely share a lift....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah I ussually let the boss know. She doesn't make me do it, but I just send her general updates/stoke (like Holy shit So. Much. Pow. or Massive lines today, etc) and ask about the kids and stuff during the day. Then a text when i'm on the way back...

Nothing routine i guess. So it's not like she'll call rescue services if I dont text at a certain time. We never grew up with that much timely updates....... i do have good communication with my family but it's mostly just chit chat. Also my facebook status updates are ussually a couple days off......

I also dont go way out of bounds when alone. When it's off alone, it's mostly somewhat popular runs where exit point isnt far from civilization. Definitely play it safer when alone.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yeah I ussually let the boss know. She doesn't make me do it, but I just send her general updates/stoke (like Holy shit So. Much. Pow. or Massive lines today, etc) and ask about the kids and stuff during the day. Then a text when i'm on the way back...
> 
> Nothing routine i guess. So it's not like she'll call rescue services if I dont text at a certain time. We never grew up with that much timely updates....... i do have good communication with my family but it's mostly just chit chat. Also my facebook status updates are ussually a couple days off......
> 
> I also dont go way out of bounds when alone. When it's off alone, it's mostly somewhat popular runs where exit point isnt far from civilization. Definitely play it safer when alone.


Besides, that sandwich isn't going to get ready for when you get home by itself.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Besides, that sandwich isn't going to get ready for when you get home by itself.


I know. That's the intention of the message.... but what it does is it gives her an idea of my timing so she can have a snack and be hungry for sushi just as I come in.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

When we (me and my boyfriend) were in Snowmass, my boyfriend wanted to end the day before I did.
I told him I'll make couple more runs and come back by 3:30-4pm.
That couple runs became few runs and the last run happened to be a complete whiteout.
I end up following the lift line down not get lost.
Trail underneath the lift happened to be a black mogul which gave me a hard time in poor visibility. 
On top of that, goggle's inside froze(it was 12F).
Now I'm riding bare, snow's hurting my face and my eyeballs are freezing.
I finally made back around 4:45pm and my boyfriend was worried to death.
I tried to lighten up the mood saying "Hey, if I die, you get a half million. Did you forget?".
He didn't think that was a funny joke. :embarrased1:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> When we (me and my boyfriend) were in Snowmass, my boyfriend wanted to end the day before I did.
> I told him I'll make couple more runs and come back by 3:30-4pm.
> That couple runs became few runs and the last run happened to be a complete whiteout.
> I end up following the lift line down not get lost.
> ...


See that, men and women definitely have differing opinions on ways to lighten the mood >


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

My girlfriend likes to check in with me... if I got injured then she'd notice when she checks in with me (letting me know that she survived the drive from the nail saloon across the street to her garage) and then get mad at me for not responding with "I'M GLAD YOU SURVIVED." Then she'd call the cops about 10 minutes later to tell them that I'm being a bad boyfriend by not worrying about her enough, but the cops wouldn't take her seriously. 

They'd find my body a month later.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

A couple thoughts here:

1) If I don't text the wife at the end of the day to say I'm on my way, it doesn't mean I'll be any less dead. It would be a great idea if you frequently go out of bounds, but I prefer having medical help available to me.

2) If you do get lost at a hill, call the ski patrol and tell them approx which way you went. Good idea to have ski patrol's number on your phone, and a trail map with you for hills you aren't familiar with.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I gots patrol on speed dial at most of the places I frequent. Comes in handy several times a year. Stop......evaluate......offer help......call.......patrol shows up and I'm outta there. Karma.......


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> I gots patrol on speed dial at most of the places I frequent. Comes in handy several times a year. Stop......evaluate......offer help......call.......patrol shows up and I'm outta there. Karma.......


So sweet! People always ask me if I am ok when I am lying there. So you are one of those guys.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I drive up alone and need to drive back. So no getting hurt. 
My son is starting to follow me. 
Now I have to look for him.



Zen snowboard dad


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ride solo most of the time. I text the wife upon arrival,during lunch break and when i'm heading home. The only time i ever called her was when i dislocated my shoulder, and she laughed at me:|


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

When I'm going solo I'll let people know the day before that I'm planning on heading out (and to which mountain, etc.), but there's no checking in after the drive, at lunch, or after last chair type of thing. If friends or family didn't hear from me that evening or the next day, it would be out of the ordinary, and potentially cause for concern.

Before I head out, I do check the road reports / en route weather and the avalanche report for the area.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

t21 said:


> Ride solo most of the time. I text the wife upon arrival,during lunch break and when i'm heading home. The only time i ever called her was when i dislocated my shoulder, and she laughed at me:|


I got laughed at when I dislocated my shoulder too, a little sympathy would have been nice! Ah well, I got the last laugh...

The Hostel I stay at for the start and end of the season would notice, staff there know me well and I leave treats for whoever opens each morning - I leave by 7.30ish and they open front desk 8am. Though maybe that means I wouldn't be noticed until the next day :chin: During majority of the season I'm either working on the hill or taking 1-2 day trips with work mates, so rarely riding alone in that case. 

I go hiking and camping alone a lot all summer to fairly remote spots. I always tell 1-2 people where I'm going and a time I'll contact them by to know I'm safe, and a time to raise an alarm by.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

You guys should let someone know when you are out alone...if you are buying a lift ticket tell the cashier or if you ride up with ski patrol tell them....better than lying under a tree all night with a broken leg...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> You guys should let someone know when you are out alone...if you are buying a lift ticket tell the cashier or if you ride up with ski patrol tell them....better than lying under a tree all night with a broken leg...


LOL! I'm confident that all you would get from the cashier is a wish that you enjoy your day of riding alone.
The ski patrol suggestion is a good one though.

snowangel - such a mother!:wink:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> LOL! I'm confident that all you would get from the cashier is a wish that you enjoy your day of riding alone.
> The ski patrol suggestion is a good one though.
> 
> snowangel - such a mother!:wink:


I'm pretty sure you'd get something along the lines of, 'No shit. You just bought a ticket'


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I go out by myself alone 98%of the time. I always let my wife know. 
I also try to have a plan. Keep people in sight/shout distances. Of course many times I may be the only one around especially during the week. It's a risk you take. My wife knows if I don't show up then something bad happened. 
The one thing I don't do solo anymore is go out of bounds no matter what the situation is. When I was single I used to take the back country back to the highway then hitchhike back to the resort. It is mellow terrain but I had to hike out 1 mile through deadfalls and deep snow. I realized how easy it could be to break a leg and boy be able to move. With very slim odds anyone would even think you're anywhere but somewhere back at the resort. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> You guys should let someone know when you are out alone...if you are buying a lift ticket tell the cashier or if you ride up with ski patrol tell them....better than lying under a tree all night with a broken leg...


Unfortunately I don't think there's much patrol will do if you're riding alone. There's lots of people alone on the hill, and it would be impossible for them to keep track of everyone. 

That said, patrol does a "sweep" at the end of the day to make sure there's nobody still on the hill. Deeper you're buried in the trees, the less likely we are to find you. Might not be a bad idea to stay out of tight glades when you're riding on your own.

I've often been on a run and thought "I wonder how long it would take somebody to find me here?"


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I think because you guys ride in large populated areas. Here in Ontario we only have garbage hills....literally man made hills made out of piles of garbage...so people do look out for each other. Also I think being a woman if I told the cashier or patrol would say oh good to know then they would follow me around or chat me up or send someone to chat me up. They would be like oh you are the woman who's alone? No joke. I think patrol is bored half th time.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> I think because you guys ride in large populated areas. Here in Ontario we only have garbage hills....literally man made hills made out of piles of garbage...so people do look out for each other. Also I think being a woman if I told the cashier or patrol would say oh good to know then they would follow me around or chat me up or send someone to chat me up. They would be like oh you are the woman who's alone? No joke. I think patrol is bored half th time.


Oh we certainly would follow around single women, but it's not for their safety! :embarrased1:

I remember hardly ever seeing patrol when growing up in Ontario. Maybe it's because I joined here in Alberta, but now I see them everywhere.

Yes we do have some free time, but we don't have all day to spend skiing around with people that are at the hill alone. And if duty calls, we're gone! Many hills have "hill ambassadors" that are there as a free service to ski around with people who are new to the hill or by themselves.

Another thing is, patrol knows where the snow is, if you want to find the good stuff, follow patrol.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> You guys should let someone know when you are out alone...if you are buying a lift ticket tell the cashier or if you ride up with ski patrol tell them....better than lying under a tree all night with a broken leg...


It works better if you start your conversation with
Hey... baby.

Or in your case:
Well, hey there... handsome


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> It works better if you start your conversation with
> Hey... baby.
> 
> Or in your case:
> Well, hey there... handsome


Too many words. Just bring roast beef sandwiches.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Unfortunately I don't think there's much patrol will do if you're riding alone. There's lots of people alone on the hill, and it would be impossible for them to keep track of everyone.
> 
> That said, patrol does a "sweep" at the end of the day to make sure there's nobody still on the hill. Deeper you're buried in the trees, the less likely we are to find you. Might not be a bad idea to stay out of tight glades when you're riding on your own.
> 
> I've often been on a run and thought "I wonder how long it would take somebody to find me here?"


There is so much terrain here that rarely gets ridden that it would be impossible to keep track of everyone everywhere. With my son an I we know the general areas that we enjoy riding in various types of snow conditions days so that can narrow the search alo. Then add to that the rfid tracking on the last lift you ride, that helps alot too. 

I wonder that all the time out on the back side of bachelor. I RARELY come across another rider all day until the run out to the lift. Drop in a fume or tree hole and your done if your alone and stuck really good.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

We have cell coverage in most of Brighton\Solitude resorts and about a 1\3 of the BCC backcountry.

Between my phone and RECCO reflectors I hope they can find my body before spring comes and the local wildlife do.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hikes with dogs:
Same with snowbasin. I Do head up north to beaver now and then and there is no to little cell coverage. Backside of beaver is where I went a lot in the past alone since a lot of the terrain is mellow you can avoid avi problems but if something did happen or you got hurt,there are days when noone else is back there. Bottom line is if you go out of bounds take equipment and partner. I will go through the gates at basin alone but only the patrolled areas not the boundary gates unless I can tag along with someone

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah we do not have cell coverage in all areas of all our mountains. Most of the good terrain at Lake Louise is out of cell phone range. Fernie is pretty much all covered, parts of kicking horse have coverage.

We also don't have RFID lift passes. I remember using them at Jay Peak and thinking they were weird, but it's a great idea for tracking vertical feet as well as where you've been! Here once you're above the base nobody scans your passes.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

There is always some risk that you kick the bucket with noone around. There's no easy patrol can cover every spot. I just try to have recco or something to give them a chance to find me if someone tells them to look

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Trabi75 said:


> Hikes with dogs:
> Same with snowbasin. I Do head up north to beaver now and then and there is no to little cell coverage. Backside of beaver is where I went a lot in the past alone since a lot of the terrain is mellow you can avoid avi problems but if something did happen or you got hurt,there are days when noone else is back there. Bottom line is if you go out of bounds take equipment and partner. I will go through the gates at basin alone but only the patrolled areas not the boundary gates unless I can tag along with someone
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Man I really got get up to Beaver and cross it off my list, sounds like fun I love me some nice lowish angle terrain with great snow......so fun just to surf and have fun without worrying about imminent death from above.

I know solo touring in the BC is a terrible idea but there's just something magical about being out there by yourself and if the terrain+conditions are chill enough it doesn't really both me much.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Man I really got get up to Beaver and cross it off my list, sounds like fun I love me some nice lowish angle terrain with great snow......so fun just to surf and have fun without worrying about imminent death from above.
> 
> I know solo touring in the BC is a terrible idea but there's just something magical about being out there by yourself and if the terrain+conditions are chill enough it doesn't really both me much.


Solo touring is considered a terrible idea... but I feel like if you know what you're doing and have done it enough it's not much to worry about, especially if avy or terrain danger isn't huge. I prefer it. The solitude is indeed magical and the immersion really helps to build a connection with the mountains and enter that zen mode I crave so often. 

Cell service is pretty rare in the Colorado backcountry and even most resort areas.
Beacons are pretty much useless when you're alone, but an airbag pack definitely helps confidence and chances of staying alive in case the dreaded av does happen and you don't get dragged into trees or rocks.
Also, I guess wear a helmet for more accident prevention.. I don't, but that's my own (probably poor) preference.

If I'm at a resort I might tell my roommate/coworker. Backcountry I'll tell one or two people roughly where I'm going to be, when I plan on coming back, and who to call if I'm not seen or heard from by the end of the planned return night.

3 years ago I broke my wrist in some backcountry trees with no cell service or anything. Hiked myself out and down a few miles seeing stars with a literal 90 degree angled wrist. I wear a wrist guard now since it never healed properly. Also broke both wrists at the same time maybe 10 years ago and rode the rest of the way down to the medical clinic.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Man I really got get up to Beaver and cross it off my list, sounds like fun I love me some nice lowish angle terrain with great snow......so fun just to surf and have fun without worrying about imminent death from above.
> 
> I know solo touring in the BC is a terrible idea but there's just something magical about being out there by yourself and if the terrain+conditions are chill enough it doesn't really both me much.


There's some great bc in the Naomi peak/ Tony grove area but you need to be with someone up there. The great thing about the beaver backside is you come out on the highway and you can hitch a ride or strange for a friend to pick you up and you're back at the resort in no time. The backside can get beat up at times but during the week its empty. 
Beaver is a fun little resort too with dine pretty good pow stashes here and there. I don't get there as often now that I'm in Ogden but I try once a year for nostalgia sake(my mountain growing up)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

psklt said:


> Solo touring is considered a terrible idea... but I feel like if you know what you're doing and have done it enough it's not much to worry about, especially if avy or terrain danger isn't huge. I prefer it. The solitude is indeed magical and the immersion really helps to build a connection with the mountains and enter that zen mode I crave so often.
> 
> Cell service is pretty rare in the Colorado backcountry and even most resort areas.
> Beacons are pretty much useless when you're alone, but an airbag pack definitely helps confidence and chances of staying alive in case the dreaded av does happen and you don't get dragged into trees or rocks.
> ...


True dat. Even low risk areas can have avi. And your gear is useless if you don't have a busy with all the same stuff

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Trabi75 said:


> True dat. Even low risk areas can have avi. And your gear is useless if you don't have a busy with all the same stuff
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Right but if it's around 20-25 degrees with a stable snowpack and trees the chances of slide are basically zero.

The big threat is getting hurt where you can't hike out or being knocked unconcious.

Yea an airbag, helmet and clothes warm enough to get you through the night are clutch for solo touring.....hell even for an equipment failure where you have a long long hike out can be fatal if temps drop or a big storm moves in.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Right but if it's around 20-25 degrees with a stable snowpack and trees the chances of slide are basically zero.
> 
> The big threat is getting hurt where you can't hike out or being knocked unconcious.
> 
> Yea an airbag, helmet and clothes warm enough to get you through the night are clutch for solo touring.....hell even for an equipment failure where you have a long long hike out can be fatal if temps drop or a big storm moves in.


To those are about the angles most of the beaver backside are at. 
but yeah you can break a leg or something and be stranded if noone knows your there. True with anyplace

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> We have cell coverage in most of Brighton\Solitude resorts and about a 1\3 of the BCC backcountry.
> 
> Between my phone and RECCO reflectors I hope they can find my body before spring comes and the local wildlife do.


That's one of the best parts of riding @Brighton, PC & SB, I had cell service everywhere. 

At my home resort, NOPE! Tons of dead zones with nothing. I keep ski patrol on speed dial but it won't do shit if I have no service.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i don't tell anyone i'm going snowboarding but we don't have to worry about avalanches or tree wells here and we don't get enough snow to go riding in the backcountry.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

kalev said:


> Wow, I have an S5, but didn't know it had those features. Can it do that without cell reception / a signal?


 @kalev, unfortunately I do not know. I just know the S5 has those programs. I occasionally send my location to my emergency contacts(not snowboarding, but other activities) so they know the last known location. Ive only ever used it when I had some cell signal though.


----------

